# Doug from Cali



## d17oug18 (Apr 16, 2009)

hey everyone, my name is doug, im 24 and im kinda new to have praying mantises, i had one about a year and a half ago that i caught at probably its 4th or 5th shed. it was a regular green mantis (i dont know there real names) it grew to about 6" and i called it monkey lol. let me know if you want to know the story. anywaz i didnt now they could be tamed, i had him trained to leave the cage and come back in on que! it was pretty cool and he was a soldier he fought me from picking him up until he was an adult  (all others that i have had either run like the wind or just let me pick them up.) he attacked me about 5 times lol, well i had him for about 6 months as an adult and didnt know there life span at the time and was really sad when he died. well after a while when i stopped crying lol(just kidding) i found more and started raising them but still didnt now about male female so they just ate each other. well ive done a ALOT of research and i just raised mantis' from an ootheca, there so hard to raise, and thats my story, im hoping to get so many that i can start to sell them. i want to make the strongest and biggest and breed them =) i love mantises now.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 16, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> hey everyone, my name is doug, im 24 and im kinda new to have praying mantises, i had one about a year and a half ago that i caught at probably its 4th or 5th shed. it was a regular green mantis (i dont know there real names) it grew to about 6" and i called it monkey lol. let me know if you want to know the story. anywaz i didnt now they could be tamed, i had him trained to leave the cage and come back in on que! it was pretty cool and he was a soldier he fought me from picking him up until he was an adult  (all others that i have had either run like the wind or just let me pick them up.) he attacked me about 5 times lol, well i had him for about 6 months as an adult and didnt know there life span at the time and was really sad when he died. well after a while when i stopped crying lol(just kidding) i found more and started raising them but still didnt now about male female so they just ate each other. well ive done a ALOT of research and i just raised mantis' from an ootheca, there so hard to raise, and thats my story, im hoping to get so many that i can start to sell them. i want to make the strongest and biggest and breed them =) i love mantises now.


Hi Doug, and welcome to the forum. I commend you for doing the research and raising nymphs from an ooth.  And I wish you much enjoyment in raising future mantids.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome from AZ, Doug.

You can sell your mantids here on the forum, but don't give up your day job yet!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome from florida doug.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome from Chicago!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ismart (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from the Bronx!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Doug, my fav bro is called Doug, after my other fav named Luke! :lol: welcome from OHIO!


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome from your neighbor in the O.C.!

Do you have any pictures of your mantises to share?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome! Show us how you conducted the training, please.


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 17, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> Welcome! Show us how you conducted the training, please.


well i can only say that the first one i had was different... i have about 10 mantises together in the same habitat and they all cower away when touched  the trainable one was named "monkey" and i let him roam free in my bedroom when i was there, when i knew he was comfortable with me id let him crawl on me(except my face, that alwaz freaked the ###### out of me and i dont know why lol), then id take him around the house on my shoulder like a parrot(like when i had to get more coffee, my single addiction). about a month into it he new that when i opened the cage it was cool for him to get out and fly around, id close the cage again while he roam so the crickets wouldnt jump out lol(hate there freakin noises). about another month and he knew when i re-opened the cage it was time to get in. i dont know how else to explain except to say that we just clicked. we were both soldiers(not literally) he was afraid of nothing, i was afraid of nothing... lol when you have the right personality of a mantis breed him! The cower gene follows lol... i fear ive writen to much lol ill stop here.


----------



## bassist (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome and it's a good natural reaction to not let a mantis climb on your face (they stick a foot/spine into your eye ouch.)


----------



## Murp (Apr 22, 2009)

hello from Oz


----------



## superfreak (May 3, 2009)

ah-HA!!! lol


----------



## Jynxer (May 3, 2009)

Welcome from montana!


----------

